# Can't decide between Kali Audio IN-5 and Kali Audio IN-8 V2



## hag01 (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm almost sure I won't have the opportunity to test them side by side before purchasing.

So here are my thoughts:
I only tried IN-5 briefly, and it sounded fantastic.
I tried the IN-5 with a short piece, but one that can be problematic to low-end speakers, a piece that if handled well by a pair of speakers, it's a good indication for their quality, and yes it was a cinematic big sound oriented piece.
After testing, the salesman told me that the main difference is that the IN-8 V2 has more bass.
In the short test I did for the IN-5, I couldn't recognize any lack of bass, as I said, it sounded fantastic.
And I actually don't like those speakers that suffer from excessive bass response, I have bad experience with such speakers.

The reason I'm still considering the IN-8 V2, is because reviews says it capable for really high volume, and why is it important to me?
Because I'm listening to a lot of orchestral music(film music and others), and in my experience, you have to turn up the volume significantly more than in other music genres(for example rock, pop, metal, rap, EDM, popular music in short) in order to get the same volume level. The rough recordings are simply not as loud. For the first time in my life I want to have a speaker system that can handle the orchestral music genres without sweating and cracking.


----------



## sumskilz (Apr 11, 2022)

The difference in low end response isn't that significant:







So it's not really surprising that you didn't hear it.

As far as the volume, IN-5s go up to 115 dB, which seems more than than loud enough. You'll only get two dB more out of the IN-8 V2s.









Kali Audio — Kali Audio's IN-8 is a best-in-class 3-way studio monitor with an 8" woofer, 4" midrange & 1" tweet.


One of the most innovative speakers ever made, Kali Audio's IN-8 is a 3-way studio monitor with an 8-inch woofer and a 4-Inch midrange with a coaxial 1-inch tweeter. The unique architecture of the Midrange and Tweeter eliminates off-axis lobing, giving the IN-8 an incredibly accurate, lifelike stere




www.kaliaudio.com





Also, keep in mind that it isn't really safe for your hearing to be monitoring above 85 dB for any extended period of time.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 11, 2022)

More headroom is always good…regardless of the volume level.


----------



## hag01 (Apr 12, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> The difference in low end response isn't that significant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So specs aside, what difference do you hear between them?


----------

